# Shopify for a starter?



## InnerLoop (Apr 13, 2012)

Hi, I've been browsing through old threads trying to figure out the best way for me to start an online store, and start selling my originally designed and personally printed t-shirts. I will only be selling my own designs. A couple of people including my dad recommended Shopify to me. The only thing is that it's $29 a month which may add up to more than I can really afford if I don't end up selling enough shirts to pay for it and at least pull in a little profit. Is there any cheaper way to start out, so I can gauge how well I can do selling original t-shirts online, or is this going to pretty much be my cheapest and most effective alternative for starting out? Here are a few of my original designs to begin with (Oh and I know I will need more professional pictures for a website, and will be buying a Manikin bust to take pro-pictures for the actual site). And, I do have a url domain already purchased for a site btw. Thanks!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Bigcartel.com is a less expensive alternative. Plus their fee is flat; not based on sales or number of variations of the same product like shopify.


----------



## lisaglamoclija (Jun 6, 2013)

splathead said:


> Bigcartel.com is a less expensive alternative. Plus their fee is flat; not based on sales or number of variations of the same product like shopify.


So you're trying to say, the more sales, the more you have to pay at shopify?


----------



## Made in Britain (Apr 9, 2013)

definitely go down the route of shopify or big cartel as a start up.


----------



## jonmig (Aug 26, 2007)

Made in Britain said:


> defiantly do down the route of shopify or big cartel for start up.


(definitely)


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

lisaglamoclija said:


> So you're trying to say, the more sales, the more you have to pay at shopify?


Yes. In addition to your base monthly plan rate, you pay a percentage of sales.


----------



## InnerLoop (Apr 13, 2012)

Thank you, all. I think I am going ot start with bigcartel for now until I can gauge how much interest I can build and how many shirts I can sell while I get the brand out there. This has been very helpful.


----------



## Anonoprinter (Mar 27, 2013)

Sorry just re-read your post and realized you are doing the printing...

Nevermind.


----------



## InnerLoop (Apr 13, 2012)

Yea, I am doing all the artwork and printing myself.


----------



## Sebbean (Jul 6, 2013)

No love for Volusion? Their User Interface is really simple but still lets you achieve some powerful results. Then again, I don't have much direct experience with Shopify, so I can't really be a neutral judge.


----------



## strike3sports (Jun 24, 2013)

Sebbean said:


> No love for Volusion? Their User Interface is really simple but still lets you achieve some powerful results. Then again, I don't have much direct experience with Shopify, so I can't really be a neutral judge.


I totally agree Volusion has been great. They have good customer service as well. With that said I have no experience with Shopify, but I know Volusion is really good. Good Luck


----------



## ChristopherG (Apr 24, 2013)

I considered Shopify at some point so I took the free trial offer and set up a shop. Dead easy to navigate and to set up, gorgeous templates (obviously I only had access to the free ones), but the biggest - and for me the ultimate - turn-off was that they charge you 2% of your sales every month... on top of their monthly charge. Er, no thank you...


----------



## MyLittleChamp (Jul 2, 2013)

What about setting up a PayPal account and shopping cart to see how well sales go in the beginning? I know it's not ideal to have a user leave your site during transaction, but it's an option if you plan on building your own website and don't need one of the templates offered by the other ecommerce sites. Just another option for you to consider.


----------



## strike3sports (Jun 24, 2013)

ChristopherG said:


> I considered Shopify at some point so I took the free trial offer and set up a shop. Dead easy to navigate and to set up, gorgeous templates (obviously I only had access to the free ones), but the biggest - and for me the ultimate - turn-off was that they charge you 2% of your sales every month... on top of their monthly charge. Er, no thank you...


Exactly, Volusion doesn't have any transaction fee. That is big when it comes to making a profit. I can't believe any of those web hosting sites would want to take a percentage. It's hard enough to make a profit without them dipping in to take more.


----------



## lisaglamoclija (Jun 6, 2013)

Bigcommerce is so much better, I have two friends that use it and they don't charge a transaction fee!


----------



## Kr8ve1 (Apr 20, 2011)

I use Storenvy because its free and easy to customize. 


Visit www.kreativitees.com and www.getkdm.com


----------

